# strange walking problem:need help!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a play/excitement behavior. And if she's getting pinned on these walks - could also become a stress behavior as well.

Instead of pinning her (which is something that might get your neighbors thinking you are a total jerk) in addition to already having her wear a painful nose collar...

You can instead put an arm around her calm her down. Use a low, firm voice, stroke her chest and shoulders to calm her and then keep going.

I would also give her something to carry on walks.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That is learned behavior. You are a playmate. That house is a cue. You can change it. Try substituting an incompatible behavior.


----------



## kbaum4 (Nov 29, 2018)

She won't take treats on our walks. She's too distracted and nothing, not chicken , not cheese, nothing gets her attention.
Can you be more specific when you say incompatible behavior?


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

kbaum4 said:


> She won't take treats on our walks. She's too distracted and nothing, not chicken , not cheese, nothing gets her attention.



This is an interesting comment.



The first thing I would suggest is changing your route so that you no longer pass by the "cue" house that sets her off. It sounds as if the biting game has become a habit, so the first thing to do would be to break the habit.



Second, maybe think about ways to become a more interesting walking partner for her. Right now the environment seems to be more interesting than you, since you can't get her attention. Maybe you could try going back to basics: change the focus of your walks from "do what she wants" to "do what you want". Turn walks into training sessions. Stop frequently, ask her to sit, lie down, stand. When she does it, walk a bit more. Then stop and ask her to come to heel, do a 360 degree turn. Walk a bit more. Ask her to sit and shake a paw. Etc. So that gradually her focus is more on you and less on the environment. Don't walk further unless she does the commands. You might not even get out of your driveway the first few times you try this, but it doesn't matter. The lesson for her is: no walk unless she obeys the human first. On-leash walks don't provide much exercise anyway, and 15 minutes of obedience training in your driveway will tire her out just as much.



Your shouting of "no" may also have become another "cue" for her to continue the game. The command seems to be ineffective since she doesn't obey it, and she might perceive your raised voice as encouragement to continue. .



I'm wondering, too, if there might be a certain amount of anxiety associated with her "game". It's very unusual for a golden retriever to refuse treats, especially high value things like cheese and chicken. My dogs only ever refuse food if they're anxious (e.g. getting nails clipped). Maybe think about things associated with the walks that could cause anxiety. Loud noises? Other dogs? If you're worried or anxious in advance about her behaviour when you turn round to go home, she might be picking up on this and it might be making her worse.


Does she do this with anyone else? Maybe ask someone else to walk her one day, and tell you what happens.


Good luck, hope you find a solution.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

CeeGee is on the money- stay in the driveway for now, work, work, work. Get her looking at YOU and when you catch her looking give her a treat. Lots of puppy pushups, lots of crazy foot work on leash. And try to work yourself off the gentle leader if you can.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

kbaum4


A dog refusing treats may be the signs of a reactive dog---she is overfaced with stimuli. I do not mean to say she is dog aggressive. She is over reacting to whatever triggers are in the environment. If so, you do have your hands full but there are excellent training techniques for this. Best not to use correction methods.


----------



## kbaum4 (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks ceegee and everyone for the good advice. Gdgli, when you say best not to use correction methods to which methods specifically are you referring ?


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny won’t take treats on a walk. Never has. Apparently it isn’t her thing. 
She will take treats in the house, and occasionally at training (but only very high value, like Nilla wafers high value)

Any time my dogs start acting like brats on walks we enter training mode. Heal, sit, wait. Forward (at heal), 10-15 steps and repeat. 
Sometimes I’ll change it up and throw in some turns and a reverse or a stay. Usually they settle down pretty quickly and we can go on. 
Because Penny doesn’t do treats, I’ve used a clicker, or really she seems to appreciate a nice atta girl with a pat on the head. (My other dog is super food motivated so he gets treats, they both get a ton of praise)
Even just at home, sometimes Penny looses her brain. She loves to play attack the mom. Unfortunately I don’t like that game so it’s basic traininging until she settles and refocuses. 
I like to think that running obedience drills is a nice way to express my dominance, as well as my expectations in a constructive way for all of us.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gleepers said:


> I like to think that running obedience drills is a nice way to express my dominance, as well as my expectations in a constructive way for all of us.



Beautiful advice. Keeping them focused on us just by training![emoji106][emoji2533][emoji106][emoji2533]..hmmm nilla wafers... going to have to put that one on my list!!![emoji177][emoji252]


----------

